# Spanish Motorways



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

We are off to Spain at the end of Jan. as usual, can someone bring me up to date on the prices on the Spanish Motorway's for a Hymer 6m long with small bike trailer, from the French/Spanish border to the site at Mojacar south of Categena--- Thanks in advance


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Have a look here http://www.aseta.es/index_i.htm

Click on the route to find the toll cost


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

There is no toll on the E15 from Alicante north to Mojacar. All a straight forward run.Above Alicante on the E15 the tolls are not cheap in my opinion and I usually avoid them


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

More info

http://www.theaa.com/allaboutcars/overseas/european_tolls_results.jsp?country=Spain


----------

